

White House proposes sweeping federal IT reforms - DanielRibeiro
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/12/white-house-proposes-sweeping.html

======
Benjo
From the article:

 _One of the most crucial IT reforms proposed by Kundra relates to startups.
Kundra said the administration wants to make it easier for federal government
to work with the small, agile technology companies that are constantly
iterating._

